# Router mit Geschwindigketisverteilung gesucht



## Brokensword (6. November 2014)

momentaner Router Speedport W700V
DSL 16000

Problem: seit kurzem haben wir ein Wlan Reciver im Haus, der angeblich nicht mehr als DSL 6000 braucht
aber es kommt immer öfters zu Problemen
- teilweise kann ich am PC überhauptnichtmehr surfern
- donwloads im 300 kbits bereich
- beim Onlinegames ( momentan Cod aw ) Lags mit 1 Bild pro Sekunde


Entweder ist der Router einfach zu alt und überlastet bei mehreren Geräten oder der Reciver saugt den Speed ab.


Deshalb bin ich auf der suche nach nem neuen
der sollte haben:

- Leistungsstark sein (heist kann auch bissl mehr kosten zb. Fritzbox 7390 oder http://www.amazon.de/Netgear-R7500-...id=1415304463&sr=1-2&keywords=wlan+router+qos falls gut)
- IP Telefonie unterstützten, weil die Telekom in den kommenden Jahren bei uns auf IP umstellt
- ! Ganz wichtig ! Das Gerät muss einen Bandbreiten Manager im System haben. Ich glaub, dass man das Qos nennt.
Ich will die möglichkeit haben die verfügbaren 16000 auf die Geräte aufzuteilen und das wenn möglich über eine übersichtliche Benutzeroberfläche. Oder wenn nicht anders mögliche, dass ich wenigstens den Ip Adressen der Geräte, nach preorität einteile.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2014)

Meinst Du mit Receiver das von der Telekom? Es ist halt leider auch so: wenn Traffic da ist, auch wenn es nur ganz wenig ist, kann der Ping schon stark steigen.

Und wieviel von den DSL16k kommen dann effektiv an? Kannst da ja mal einen Speedtest machen.


Zum einen kannst Du natürlich einfach einen Router der Telekom nehmen, da wäre der hier wohl der aktuelle DTelekom Speedport W 724V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   Ansonsten gibt es mit VoIP und auch zur Sicherheit VDSL noch den hier AVM FRITZ!Box 7360 Wlan Router: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   vlt mal bei AVM die Anleitung runterladen, ob man den Speed zuteilen kann. Der nächste passende kostet dann direkt 180€ (Telekom W921V) bzw. 190€ (der Dir wohl schon bekannte AVM 7390)


----------



## Brokensword (6. November 2014)

Nein kein Telekom Receiver, ist ein anderer.
vom Dsl kommts immer unterschiedlich
manchmal bis zu 1000 kbits, manchmal gehts total in den keller, deshalb will ich das Verwalten können.
Was hälst du von den Netgear Router von oben?


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2014)

Also, da ist ein Receiver dran fürs TV und NICHT von der Telekom, obwohl ihr Telekom als Anbieter habt? ^^  wie geht das denn? Ich dachte, das läuft nur mit den Receivern der Telekom?


Der Netgear ist "nett", aber ein reiner Router UND hat wohl auch kein VoIP - d.h. da müsste noch ein passender Router mit Modem und VoIP vorgeschaltet werden, und wenn der dann nicht so dolle ist, lahmt der Netgear ebenfalls. Und ausschließlich zum "Aufteilen" des DSL-Signals so einen teuren Router dranzuhängen plus noch ein ModemRouter mit VoIP, der ebenfalls sicher 100-150€ kostet, wäre ehrlich gesagt Schwachsinn.


----------



## Onlinestate (6. November 2014)

Also bei den FritzBoxen kannst du bestimmte Geräte und Ports priorisieren. Allerdings kannst du nicht die Bandbreite aufteilen, nach dem Motto PC1 kriegt 50%, PC2 20%, etc. Du legst nur fest, was absolut Zeitkritisch ist (VoIP, VOD), was hoch-prior ist (Spiele) und was niedrige Priorität hat (Downloads).


----------



## Brokensword (6. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, da ist ein Receiver dran fürs TV und NICHT von der Telekom, obwohl ihr Telekom als Anbieter habt? ^^  wie geht das denn? Ich dachte, das läuft nur mit den Receivern der Telekom?
> 
> 
> Der Netgear ist "nett", aber ein reiner Router UND hat wohl auch kein VoIP - d.h. da müsste noch ein passender Router mit Modem und VoIP vorgeschaltet werden, und wenn der dann nicht so dolle ist, lahmt der Netgear ebenfalls. Und ausschließlich zum "Aufteilen" des DSL-Signals so einen teuren Router dranzuhängen plus noch ein ModemRouter mit VoIP, der ebenfalls sicher 100-150€ kostet, wäre ehrlich gesagt Schwachsinn.



wofür ist der dann gut wenn man damit nicht surfen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2014)

Brokensword schrieb:


> wofür ist der dann gut wenn man damit nicht surfen kann?


 Es gibt Leute, die haben nur ein Modem, zb oft bei Internet per KabelTV, oder einen Modemrouter mit wenig Anschlüssen und/oder Options- und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und wollen dann noch einen "richtigen" Router mit mehr Anschlüssen und deutlich mehr Optionen zur Verwaltung, auch Firewall usw. - oder auch für reine LANs zB bei Firmen, die nicht unbedingt mit dem Internet verbunden sind, kann man einen reinen Router nutzen.


----------



## Brokensword (7. November 2014)

hat sonst noch wer Router empfehlungen für mich?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifgJqnkHfLE
wenn ich das Video richtig verstehe ist es genau was ich brauche


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2014)

Was ist denn mit den genannten Fritzboxen? Können die das nicht, was Du brauchst? ^^


----------



## Batze (8. November 2014)

Wenn du es ganz, also wirklich ganz ganz genau einstellen willst, bleibt dir nur ein Linux Router. 
Das Problem ist, es ist etwas teurer, weil der Rechner eben mehr Strom verbraucht als ein normaler Router, und du must jemanden an der Hand haben der sich damit auskennt.
Aber als Endlösung sicherlich das beste was es gibt.


----------

